# Megaplex Convention



## Cave (May 14, 2012)

Has anybody been to Megaplex Convention in Kissimmee, Florida? What is it like? It will be my first time attending.


----------



## CampionL (May 17, 2012)

I have not been there, but from what I understand, it's more a performance-based con, such puppetry, acting, and music. Also, since it's a small con, they tend to invite other fandoms based on the theme of the year. So, expect a lot of steampunk non-furs this year.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

It'll be my first time going too.


----------



## Fenrari (May 18, 2012)

I've been meaning to go but it always fell awkwardly during my summer classes in the past. 

Though from other Florida furs that I talk to regularly; I've heard that it's quite the enjoyable little convention.

Also: *not to diss Megaplex* but One of the Elliot events may be cheaper and offer more to do.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2012)

I went last year and there wasn't too many attendees. (around 400 or so) Last years theme was retro arcade so most of the time I was playing games or hanging out with friends in there room drinking and whatnot. For a first con it was fun but after going to others it's one I easily cut out to go to AC and FWA.


----------



## CampionL (May 26, 2012)

pheonix said:


> I went last year and there wasn't too many attendees. (around 400 or so) Last years theme was retro arcade so most of the time I was playing games or hanging out with friends in there room drinking and whatnot. For a first con it was fun but after going to others it's one I easily cut out to go to AC and FWA.



To me, It's much akin to going on a cruise ship. On a large ship, sure, you get the experience, and you get to talk with some people, but it also becomes impersonal since there's usually too much going on at any given time, and too many people to talk to. On a smaller ship, you have a better chance of talking to other cruisers, or and service and everything else becomes much more personal.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 13, 2012)

I know a few artists I follow on FA who are going, and my boyfriend, his bestie, and myself are going this year ^^
It'll be our first furry con, and my second con (we're going to Metro this weekend) I like the idea of it being small, I'm not the social butterfly my boyfriend is and being confronted a lot for random conversations would be a bit "scary" for me. Has anyone actually been to the pool party they have? I'm contemplating it but I might sit it out this year until I feel more comfortable around a large crowd in nothing but a bikini, lol. I've seen a journal or two on FA asking about the touchy-feely type of furs who can't take No for an answer and I don't want to encounter such a fur in that sort of situation, I wouldn't know how that'd end besides with someone getting their face beat in.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 21, 2012)

This will be my first year at Megaplex as well! My first specifically 'Fur' con at all, actually. I look forward to meeting local furs! I'll be there as Lavender.


----------



## kuddlepup (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there!  I'm actually on the staff of the convention.  We are a smaller convention, but we're always experimenting with new ideas.  We try to have game shows, interactive panels, and all kinds of things for folks to do.

This year, one of the things you can do is try your hand at puppeting with the guest of honor, Noel MacNeal.  He was "Bear" from Bear in the Big Blue House.  Attendees that want to can go right on the puppet stage and try performing a quick skit with him..and you can video tape it too!  There will also be a fursuit dance contest, games, stand-up comedy, the Funday Pawpet Show cast will be there, and you can see the animal presentation from our charity, the C.A.R.E. foundation.  Plus, we'll also have the comedy musical, "Julie Bunny Must Die" on Saturday....it's an interesting anthro themed musical that was quite popular at the Orlando Fringe Festival.

For those asking about the pool party, it will be on the pool deck...and we'll have some ice cream and assorted desserts for you while you enjoy the newly redone pool area! 

Hopefully that addresses your questions, and if there are any more, please let us know!

KP


----------



## Kismet (Jul 3, 2012)

I do have a couple of questions! I could not find a detailed schedule for 2012 on the site. I'm unable to attend all three days, so I won't be getting the whole pre-registration package. Can I still attend the poolparty, or is that for the package deal only? What day is it on?

Unfortunately, I work through the weekend and can only get so much time off.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 16, 2012)

Disregard the question asked nearly half a month ago. I see that a schedule has just recently been posted to the Megaplex site.


----------

